# Petsmart grooming



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thinking about getting a grooming done at my local petsmart, anybody have any experience with them? I have a seven month old who really need a trim along with a good bath. He has very long hair on and around the ears about 4 inches. I would attempt to tackle the bath part but hes to crazy for me to be waving scissors around his head. For about $52 they cover everything.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know about your local pet smart but I never trust mine with hair cuts after the disaster of a trim they gave my tibetan. Find a private groomer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Petsmart nearly sliced Rubys ear off (Ruby, a dog who just stand there to be groomed who gets many "shes so sweet" compliments from my private groomer". Petsmart took no responsibility for her ear. Picked her up with blood all over her ear and side of her face.....how do you not notice that....


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I was thinking of doing that instead.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I was thinking he might get a little freaked out because i know they seem to have a few dogs getting done at a time.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I honestly never liked the windows where people can view the dogs being groomed where kids and knock on the glass and have a dog suddenly turn to look shaving to much off or worse...jabbing an eye out. I just do not trust them anymore and I also did not like how they left her in a cage with a dryer facing her I was concerned about her getting burned.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well my mind is made up if i can't do it myself i will use a private groomer.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I always used the groomer at my vet's. I just felt safe knowing he was with people I trusted. There was an incident at a PetSmart or another franchise where the groomer left the small dog on the table attached to the harness or whatever and the dog fell off the table and basically hung itself. I know accidents can happen but . . .


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think i heard about that to.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would find a private groomer as well. Not sure what part of PA you're in, but hvgoldens may know of someone who is experienced at grooming goldens. I have heard horror stories of groomers shaving goldens when told to "do a regular trim" so I do it myself. If you have a grooming table it is a lot easier.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you decide to do the trim yourself, make sure you have thinning shears (with teeth) vs scissors.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Our girl was hurt at PetSmart grooming. The Vet said if he had to guess, he would guess they let her jump out of the tub onto a wet floor and she did the splits hurting her back. We had had her bathed there several times before this happened.

He also told me many stories of dogs he has treated that had been hurt there over the years and all but told me not to take her there again. Never again.

See you already made your decision, but wanted to add this for anyone else reading.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I just made an appointment with a local groomer who has been in the business for over 30 years, nice lady and a heck of a lot cheaper. Have to wait 4 weeks but i'm sure it's worth it.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

KathyL said:


> I always used the groomer at my vet's. I just felt safe knowing he was with people I trusted. There was an incident at a PetSmart or another franchise where the groomer left the small dog on the table attached to the harness or whatever and the dog fell off the table and basically hung itself. I know accidents can happen but . . .


Thats simply negligence, theres no way that was an accident. Obviously this groomer lacked common sense. I bet Petsmart groomers didnt even apologize for the incident.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Take some pictures of the type of trim you are expecting. If you are expecting a show tail or ears, let them know. Not all groomers that groom for J.Q. Petowner will take the time to trim the ears and tail. Be VERY clear what you expect.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I talked to the private groomer on the phone , she told me what ever I want done she'll do. She said make sure to leave a note with him, (my husband will be dropping him off).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

With PetSmart it depends on the individual groomer. I had very good experiences with the one in Bellingham, MA. The groomer there loved to do large and giant breeds, so I had her do my Great Pyrenees. She actually did a better job than the private groomers. I used her for about 3 years, then she moved.

I was also once staying in a motel in Grand Rapids, MI and many of the guests there were going to grooming school there for PetSmart.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have used Petsmart and Petco for nail trims only with mine. 

Buddy will never be in any beauty contests so he gets the Mom special- Wash rinse condition rinse towel off- Force blow dry- Quick foot trim of Grinch feet and nail trim. Then his favorite part being brushed/combed he LOVES it!

The yorkies go to a professional 1-3 times/year. 

All the dogs get brushed daily but only Buddy will come happily. The girls hate!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Im not sure about other petsmarts. But mine in burnaby, BC is awsome! We took our big golden cross with german shepgerd and collie every year. Full clean with extra brushing with the furminator brush was 80 $.
He loved it there, they were all super friendly. Never had a bad experience, did a great job


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm a little late to the dance on this thread, but check to see if there is a "PetPeople" store nearby: PetPeople Pet Stores

They have do-it-yourself dog wash facilities that are very nice. People wear suitable clothes and bring in their dog to a large stainless steel "tub" with warm water and all sorts of supplies. They are in private booths but have a large window that is inside the store for safety reasons... it isn't a gallery for peeping customers! There is a very modest fee for the use, but it sure beats making a mess in your house if you don't have a proper spot for it.

Doug


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I know this thread is old, but I saw a golden the other day at work that someone brought in that had been groomed at petsmart. They had shaved all of her pants off... (and a very poorly job, I might add) and trimmed almost all the feathers off. UGH, it makes me so so angry!!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Rainheart said:


> I know this thread is old, but I saw a golden the other day at work that someone brought in that had been groomed at petsmart. They had shaved all of her pants off... (and a very poorly job, I might add) and trimmed almost all the feathers off. UGH, it makes me so so angry!!


OH NO, NOT THE FEATHERING!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bambi1122 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Don't trust!*

Take it from me. Do not trust a corporate company to do the grooming of your pet. I use to work for Petco in the groomers department, and also had many customers come to me about the concerns they were having with Petsmart. Both Companys will take every dime they can get from you and it is so easy to get hired on with them that you only need to beable to show that you love animals and have the ability to learn the basics of the job. The things that would go on behind those doors with the dogs makes me very disappointed. Basically reason why I left the company. Find a private groomer in your area with a smaller business. If they have clients in their store don't be afraid to ask them about their opinions of the groomers, and how long have they been there. Do your research because many things go wrong when you are not watching and it boils down to humanity and trust within them. Good Luck!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Over 30 years of using different groomers he first thing I ask is "who does the Goldens"?
Then I show them a picture of my idea cut ( one of my husband's show dog's Misty) not groomed for a show but her everyday appearance. Can you do this? this is what I want. If they say no I leave. Have mostly been satisfied with the result and some times thrilled. You have to be clear what you want and sure that the groomer is comfortable and trained to groom Goldens. I have used Pet Smart and been very happy with the result. As matter of fact my current groomer was employed by Petsmart before opening her own shop, and she has nothing bad to say about them. As far as the window I like seeing how they handle the dogs and have never seen anything alarming. As far as injury to a pet while grooming, it happens everywhere you just don't hear about it or if you do you don't remember the name of the shop because is is not common like Petco -Petsmart. 
Where ever you go tell them what you expect it is you dog and your $. And just like getting your own haircut sometimes you are thrilled and other times wear a hat and let it grow back.


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

I do not trust them as I have heard of dogs coming out of there hurt or traumetized mentally from Petsmart groomings. Quite often they are hard to groom after a grooming there.:curtain:


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well I'm going to tell you I have a private groomer do Murphee, she has been doing it for 20 or 30 years, mostly Goldens but all breeds. I hated the way he looked afterwards, very choppy, just looked liked she went crazy with the scissors. I don't know where I'll take him next maybe I'll do it myself.


----------



## Ptvamos (May 9, 2012)

I left my puppy for a groom at petsmart, two days later she has kennel cough. I say no.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

I have bad experience with both petsmart and petco - I foster dogs and usually both petsmart and petco will sponsor dog rescue groups by offering free grooming or some other service. Every time I took a dog - and the only reason I did is that when fostering for these groups they make you take as nice pictures as possible and post non-stop, the poor things picked something up. Now I have to say I groom my own dog, and I'm a guy so KC probably isn't the prettiest golden in NYC - so don't know if private groomers are taking more cary about sanitary issues...


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Rainheart said:


> I know this thread is old, but I saw a golden the other day at work that someone brought in that had been groomed at petsmart. They had shaved all of her pants off... (and a very poorly job, I might add) and trimmed almost all the feathers off. UGH, it makes me so so angry!!


That's what happened when I took Dodger to Petsmart for a bath this winter! I told them not to trim his feathers and they sheared them right off! I also told them explicitly not to clean his ears (because he hates it so I'd rather do it myself) and of course they did it anyways. And the pads of his paws looked all razor burned. 

Now we are going to try out a new groomer to test them out so we can find someone to do a good job before our wedding this fall. (My dad bought Dodger a bowtie for the pictures! - a friend is going to bring Dodge over for a few shots).


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> I know this thread is old, but I saw a golden the other day at work that someone brought in that had been groomed at petsmart. They had shaved all of her pants off... (and a very poorly job, I might add) and trimmed almost all the feathers off. UGH, it makes me so so angry!!



it was happened too with max.the groomer lady was trimmed his hair on his pants and its looks ugly :doh::doh: 
most of all, i am not really happy with it

and before, when we came, we explained already that we just want his winter coat get rid of and even she said its not good idea to shave a golden, and we said no not shave him, just get rid of the winter coat because it's shed everywhere like crazy even i did brush him everyday

and so the ther guy take him and he is panic and the guy just drag him on his collar to go to the bathroom and he showed like asking me for help so i said don't worry you will be fine, he even pee on the floor!! he was really frightened

i won't take him to them again, just bath him by myself like i always do, would rather consider his winter coat shedding than i have to see the ugly cut for couple months ughhh



here is the ugly shave on his pants area :no:


----------



## KhanKrazy (Jul 30, 2013)

This was years ago, but we took our Poodle to Petsmart for their grooming service and were appalled by what we saw when we went to pick her up. She was muzzled and tied down to the table, in obvious distress. I remember my mother screaming and shouting at them to never touch her dog again. Ginger was never, ever snappy or aggressive with bathing or haircuts and they claimed she was. To this day with my own dogs I will never recommend them.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Ear cuts - Pets Smart*

Last time I took my Golden's to them they managed to cut the inside of their ears (one ear on each dog). Then they said nothing to us about it, we noticed it after we got home....

Never again!


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Our local PetSmart seems to frequently have grooming appointments, so I asked if they could just trim a bit around the ears, toes, and untangle a few mats. They of course gladly described what they would do. Just then, a golden was being picked up and the owner was irate at how much trimming was done - including the feathers AND tail. I picked up some dog food and left. In their defense, I don't know what the owner told them - if anything. But I didn't want to take the chance. Greta has beautiful tail and hip feathering.

I took her to a private groomer where I used to take my lab. They knew exactly what I wanted, and other than trimming her toes just a bit too much (not a big deal) they did a super job - including the cleaning of a lot of loose hair. 

Just my experience.

Doug & Linda


----------

